# Holiday music channel on DirecTV?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I see two, one with silly songs and the other with classical. How about a X-Mas channel of regular vocal standards and such for the holidays.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Try channel 819


----------



## bobmcl (May 2, 2002)

If the channel is carring Xmas Music I am NOT receiving it, or is it only on Dec 25th.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Something must be wrong with your system then, because I'm watching/listening to it right now and it's the XM "Holly" channel.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

All christmas music should be banned except 12/22 - 12/25. Sorry to be the Grinch but anyone who wants a solid month or more of Xmas music ought to be committed RIGHT NOW!!!

WWJD?

Better yet make them listen to the all Beatles channel for a month and watch Paul and Ringo beef-up on security and bodyguards.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Christmas is the best and most joyous time of the year, the biggest season for retailers and manufactures, there is no reason not to celebrate it with a month of music.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Bring on the Christmas music!!!

"Have a holly-jolly Christmas...lalala"


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I know some folks want it, so it's fine with me. Don't expect me to be listening though. I don't get into the mood until the week of Christmas. 

Otherwise by Christmas day, I'm just sick of it.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

Seems like a lot of people think a lot about xmas ( the retail orgy ) but not much that Jesus isn't just the name of their gardener.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't know. If people can get in the spirit for a month and be civil to one another simply because of the "season" then what's the problem? Christmas music does make me feel better and if it can last more than a couple of days, I'm alright with that.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

I call foul on the hypocracy. Perhaps christmas music puts people in a good mood for a month, but the other 11 months many are road rage, powder keg, "screw everyone but me" types. If such peoples bad tendencies can only be curbed by christmas music we are all in a world of trouble.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

And a note about XM's Christmas channels: I am NOT impressed. I listened for about an hour last night to the non-Classical Christmas channel (I can't recall the name) and it was very lame. I heard "Merry #%$? Christmas" and then music by Ren and Stimpy. The majority of what I heard was just parody. What happened to the "peace on Earth" and stuff like that?

Maybe it will change and I hope it will. That channel was just awful.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

durl said:


> And a note about XM's Christmas channels: I am NOT impressed. I listened for about an hour last night to the non-Classical Christmas channel (I can't recall the name) and it was very lame. I heard "Merry #%$? Christmas" and then music by Ren and Stimpy. The majority of what I heard was just parody. What happened to the "peace on Earth" and stuff like that?
> 
> Maybe it will change and I hope it will. That channel was just awful.


You must be talking about Special X-mas, I don't find it lame that why that is not the only Christmas channel there is also Holly on channel 819, A Classical Christmas on Channel 866 and if you have D* Para Todos, Nashville Christmas on 872.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

bjflynn04 said:


> if you have D* Para Todos, Nashville Christmas on 872.


Why are they making it where you have to have the spanish package to get the country channel? :lol:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ki4cgs said:


> Why are they making it where you have to have the spanish package to get the country channel? :lol:


Because the technicians at the facility are too lazy to move it to Total Choice for a month


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish they would move it, it was one of the channels I was looking foward to.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you _really_ want your Nashville X-mas fix, you can listen it to free at the [email protected] section on AOL.com. They also are providing the other XM Holiday channel that DirecTV isn't providing "Holiday Traditions" for free.


----------



## TJL (Nov 16, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> If you _really_ want your Nashville X-mas fix, you can listen it to free at the [email protected] section on AOL.com. They also are providing the other XM Holiday channel that DirecTV isn't providing "Holiday Traditions" for free.


That's neat! I knew that AOL Radio provided XM channels (the XM deejays talk about that), but never did I think AOL would provide the service (plus their own channels) for free to non-AOL subscribers. There are 24 XM channels provided by AOL radio, including all 5 of the Christmas channels. So those of us who want Holiday Traditions (like myself) and Nashville Christmas can get those channels completely free. I'm listening to it now, and it is actually quite good for streaming audio. The website to go is www.aolradio.com .


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They don't provide all of the channels to non-AOL members, just a few select ones. But AOL members can get nearly all of the XM Stations that D* offers plus some of the ones they don't like The Torch and Unsigned.


----------



## N2Tronics (May 19, 2003)

It seems D* has decided to give country music fans a gift. 
Channel 873 is now working on my receivers and I am enjoying "A Nashville Christmas". 
Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

My wife is in XM Heaven. Holly just played Santa Baby. That is her all time favorite, torture the children song.


She also asked what one had to do to receive XM regularly. I guess that means she likes it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

crkeehn said:


> My wife is in XM Heaven. Holly just played Santa Baby. That is her all time favorite, torture the children song.
> 
> She also asked what one had to do to receive XM regularly. I guess that means she likes it.


Hint...Hint... Great gift. Pick one of the many units that are installed in the car and the receiver can be moved and plugged into an in house unit.

I bought an XM receiver a few months ago for a cross country trip. Now I don't listen to local radio.


----------

